# giant leopard gecko



## sam6920 (Feb 16, 2008)

at what size and weight is a leopard gecko classified as a giant?


----------



## Melon (Mar 3, 2008)

when over certain weight with in a year. think over 85g is giant.. over 110g is super giant


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all the info is on Ron Tremper's site:

By 12 months of age:

Giants
Female 60-90g
Male 80-110g

Super Giants
Female 90+
Males 110+


----------



## sam6920 (Feb 16, 2008)

ive just bought a new gecko and hes roughly a year old and weighs 113 he was sold to me as a SHCT but i could see he was a bit bigger than my others.got him home and now i know!thanks for your help.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

Although yours is reall heavy, just being heavy isn't proof. You have to know if one or both of the parents were giants to be sure.
I have one female SHTCTB who was 80 grams old at 7 months. She has no giant in here bloodlines. So some are just heavier than others.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

I agree with B G Geckos. 

The bloodline is more important than the weight. Not all people are the same weight, nor dogs so therefore you can get fat or heavy geckos, it goes without saying.

If you buy a SG directly from Ron Tremper you know it is what is says on the label, a super giant. Then if you breed from it, you will know what the babies are, dependent on what you breed it with obviously. It is up to the breeder to keep a good record history of what the parent animals are, so the bloodline can be traced back. As each Super Giant sold by Ron has its own unique number.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

surely it is proof as to get a giant all ron did was breed his biggest baby with another big gecko so surely this makes him a giant


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

i agree with bggecko just because a gecko is of giant/supergiants stats this initself does not make it a supergiant/giant/
to be a supergiant/giant it has to be gentically proven as my supergiant parents came from ron i can sell their offspring as being supergiants as he has already done the testing for me, if i wanted to sell my offspring from my other big geckos i would have to gentically prove they were going to produce offspring the same as themselves by test breeding a few generations.

Although both my supergiant parents came from ron i do not sell the offspring until they reach their supergiant/giant weights *before 12 months of age*, the reason why i do this is so it is also viusually proof that the buyer is indeed getting what they are paying for.

i notice that sometimes i see giants being sold for more as potential giants, i feel this is a little unfair to ask someone to pay more for something based on it being a potential and therefore will never sell any gecko with a potential name tag, it either is or it isn't with me.

to to confirm yes you may have gecko of giant or supergiant weights but until it is gentically proven you cannot sell the offspring as being giant or supergiants.: victory:


----------



## Mr-T (Jan 25, 2007)

sorry to high jack the thread but do you still have any super giants mel?
My super giant is finally in with his giant females as of last week now and hes pleased as punch. Within 10 mins of puting him in he was humping them hehe.
I wouldnt mind getting my hands on a super giant female so I can breed guaranteed super giants.


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi, yes i have supergiant eggs incubating now for female and male supergiant albino het patternless, but i do not sell them till they reach their weight stats and therfore they are sold just before reaching 12 months of age, i do have a waiting list so if you are interested pm me your'e email address and i'll email you once they are ready to be sold, you are not comitted in any way to proceed and i do not take deposits, i just email everyone on the list on a first come first serve basis and if they have changed their mind i go to the next person on the list.: victory:


----------

